
NASA will send new lander to Titan - jefft255
https://www.nasa.gov/press-release/nasa-selects-flying-mission-to-study-titan-for-origins-signs-of-life/
======
drcross
I guess its a big leap to go from computer simulation of IMU data, sensor and
flight control algorithms for such an environment to the real world
application but smarter minds than mine are working on it.

------
ttflee
I cannot stop to examine the Gravity Wells[1], again.

[1] [https://xkcd.com/681/](https://xkcd.com/681/)

